# Taking the boys fishing



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

A buddy of mine and I want to take our boys out ice fishing this weekend if the weather cooperates. Combined we will have five boys under the age of 8. Anybody have some good leads for places within a reasonable drive of Bismarck where the little guys can stay occupied with perch or something else easy?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't know a lot about the lakes for ice fishing around here yet... Now that the ice is thick enough for both of us to be on the lake, we need to plan a day for fishing in the near future.


----------

